# Cotto vs Martinez RBR



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

John Jacks vs Andy Lee first up.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't know what's going on, but no one seems to want to start up the RBR's


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

lazy...


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweet, interested in seeing Jackson


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

did not pay. need to see HBO feed...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

John Jackson is Julian Jacksons son. I wonder if he has his fathers power. Lee is moving down in weight to maximize his size advantage.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Holy Shit!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

oooooooooo...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, we knw that Jackson has power.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I will always remember Andy Lee, because the fight that made me really start following boxing was when Brian Vera upset him on FNF and I was a little kid watching it alone and I realized I loved that shit. :deal


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I've never seen Willie Nelson fight, but he has beaten some good contenders. Has anyone seen this guy? I missed the undercard fights, and he was on it. How good is he?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

he won in the first round...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

20-17 Jackson.

Both guys are trying to bomb each other out. Lee is fighting the wrong fight. He should be using his length.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Is there a reason Cotto wears pink that much?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

The third round starts off slow, with both guys looking for an opening. Not many punches getting in, and the crowds wants to boo. Lee gets in a few good shots. Jackson is head-hunting, which may not be a good plan. jackson get in a body shot. Lee trying to box. Can't say a lot about this round. I'll cal it even.

30/27 Jackson.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I've never seen Willie Nelson fight, but he has beaten some good contenders. Has anyone seen this guy? I missed the undercard fights, and he was on it. How good is he?


Nelson has all the tools, I was really high on him a few years ago, around the time of the Brad Jackson fight.

- but since then, he's failed to wow me. He just doesn't seem motivated in the ring.

TKO round 1 tonight, but against a nobody. I would have liked to have seen it.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Jackson coming out looking to land something, while lee is on his bicycle. Lee looking to counterNothing is landing of note. Lee is looking very sloppy. Big right landed by Jackson. 10-9 Jackson.

40-36 Jackson.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I dont wanna say lucky, but fuck, that just saved Lee's career.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh shit! Jackson got caught coming in and is out cold KO.,


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Holy shit!!!!!!!! that was unexpected...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

What a shot.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

good comparison to the Pac-Marquez KO


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Glass jaws exist in boxing


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lee as in Andy Lee?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

HBO got its ass kicked last year, but I gotta be honest I really like the cards they have coming up...really really like.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Nelson has all the tools, I was really high on him a few years ago, around the time of the Brad Jackson fight.
> 
> - but since then, he's failed to wow me. He just doesn't seem motivated in the ring.
> 
> TKO round 1 tonight, but against a nobody. I would have liked to have seen it.


I saw that he beat a Cuban that fought on ESPN yesterday. I want to see him now.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Lee as in Andy Lee?


fYes.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Pow!
Never saw that coming!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I stuck a late bet in a Jackson KO.Thought it was money in the bank there but I quite like Andy Lee so I don't mind eating that loss.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

wow...


----------



## Knox Harrington (Apr 7, 2014)

Knockout of the year candidate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Why have I never heard of Melendez with that type of record?


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

does jackson have a weak chin?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I've seen bth of these guys. This should be a good fight: Jorge Melendez vs Javier Maciel.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Who is this clown Mendez?

Never heard of him.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> does jackson have a weak chin?


Didnt seem like a "lights out" punch did it? However he took shots early in the fight just fine.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Trash Bags said:


> does jackson have a weak chin?


It kind of remains to be seen. He walked right into that punch tonight. He was out cold, though. He doesn't have chin like Vera or Chavez Jr., though.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

The Rican is trying to take it to Maciel, and he seems ready. Melendez trying to establish his jab. Maciel is backing up but steal remaining aggressive. Melendez round on the basis of his better jab.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

The ref is too involved in the damn fight. He's broken some decent action twice.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Why have I never heard of Melendez with that type of record?


Because he isn't very good. He only has power, i believe. Not skilled, very poor punch resistance etc.
He's not exactly fighting a great fighter tonight, plus his opponent had less than a week to prepare. Yet i still think he'll lose tonight, and the bookies agree with that having Maciel as a favorite, could be wrong though.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

This guy reminds me of Maidana.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Melendez popping the jabe while Maciel getting in some good power shots. Good body shit by Maciel. Maciel backing up now, but still shooting power shots. Maciel seems to be getting comfortable. Lob blow by Melendez. Melendez getting in some god body shots. Good uppercut by Melendez. Good body shot by Melendez. Both guys getting in their shots, but I give this round to Melendez.

20-18 Melendez.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> This guy reminds me of Maidana.


what i was thinking..


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Both guys clearly not elite. Their punching power seems overrated as well.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

A carbon copy of El Chino.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Maciel might not be a particularly good boxer, but he's awkward and is pretty damn tough, having gone the full 12 with both Dmitry Pirog and Brian frickin' Rose!
But he's had so little time to prepare for this, that could well be an issue.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Melendez is loking strong this round. Maciel seems to have power in his shots, but a lot are missing. Melendez' jab gives him an advantage. Maciel on the ropes, but he goes hard to the body. Melendez jabbing in and going to the body, but Maciel is still in it. Close round, but I give it to Melendez.

30-27 Melendez.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Quite a tricky boxer-slugger, this Marciel. Would be quite amusing if he ends up being to Melendez what Maidana was to Ortiz all them years ago.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Didnt seem like a "lights out" punch did it? However he took shots early in the fight just fine.


it really didnt. and he was out cold....


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Sigh, missed the Veredejo fight..


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Maciel might not be a particularly good boxer, but he's awkward and is pretty damn tough, having gone the full 12 with both Dmitry Pirog and Brian frickin' Rose!
> But he's had so little time to prepare for this, that could well be an issue.


He's actually had 3 weeks. Not a lot of time, but enough to get in decent enough shape.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Ooh, big lw blow. No point deduction?


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

nice little scrap


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Melendez is not stopping his aggression. God hard right by Melendez, but that seems to have woken Maciel out. Oh, Down goes Melendez!. Maciel on his ass, and Maciel is going for broke. Melendez is hurt bad. 10-8 Maciel.

38-37 Melendez.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> He's actually had 3 weeks. Not a lot of time, but enough to get in decent enough shape.


Oh, my bad. I heard that it was less than a week, it was just hearsay though.

And there we go, Melendez really has horrible punch resistance. Maciel can punch a bit to be fair, but probably not as much as his record suggests.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Lol, this guy Melendez has a glass jaw, horrid technique and fighting dirty.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Damn, this is the same shit that's gonna happen in the main event lol.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Melendez looks done. Maciel is on his ass. Maciel really does remind me of Maidana, but not as skilled. Melendez seems to have cleared his head, and is back to jabbing and trying to get back in the fight. Maciel is tired, while Melendez looks much fresher. 10-9 Melendez.

48-46 Melendez.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Damn, this is the same shit that's gonna happen in the main event lol.


An Argentinian beating the shit out of a Puerto Rican? I'll co-sign that.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Melendez is not ding bad this round. . Both guys are going at it. Maciel trying to get a big shot in. Melendez is just picking his shots now. Maciel getting desperate. Melendez round.

57-55 Melendez.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Lol, this guy Melendez is fucking garbage.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Maciel just really lands with power. Melendez landed some great shots. Melendez gonna try to steal the round, but it's not happening. 10-9 Maciel.

66-65 Melendez.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I had to cancel all plans, and I missed all the undercards. At least I get to see the co-header and main event, though. Good fight so far!


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I love Maciels corner telling him the fight is even and he needs a knockout, not true, but I always thought it was good to give your fighter a little sense of desperation.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Glass jaws exist in boxing


...and fucking dumb cunts exist on checkhookboxing.com.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

is martinez too white and too slique for cotto?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Maciel looks to be taking this round off. 10-9 Melendez.

66-64 Melendez.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

Did everyone really pay for this one? I usually get everything, but with this card I just couldn't bring myself to do it


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

86-83 Melendez.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Melendez is making 85K for this fight, while Maciel is only making 10K for taking the fight on short notice, bit harsh.

For Melendez to be making that much more he must have some kind of name or following.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> 86-83 Melendez.


what are u nuts?


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

lol this undercard


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Americans don't seem to know their Teak Tough Argies!
:eddie


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

I respect Melendez for going for broke in the last round knowing he'd lose.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> 86-83 Melendez.


I have it the other way around.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

95-93 Melendez.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

HBO crew making too big a deal about Maciel not being in shape, he was in pretty good shape, some fighters tire more than others, but Maciel fought well IMO and should get the win here.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

maciel clearly won, but he wont get the decision.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> HBO crew making too big a deal about Maciel not being in shape, he was in pretty good shape, some fighters tire more than others, but Maciel fought well IMO and should get the win here.


bro, he had two weeks to prepare for this fight!


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Hope Maciel gets this, was generally considered to be unfortunate to come away empty-handed against Brian Rose


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn that was good...

Maciel should win... wouldn't be surprised at a robbery...

Good 2 fights already.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> I have it the other way around.


I could see that, also. There were some close rounds.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Americans don't seem to know their Teak Tough Argies!
> :eddie


:yep

But when an Argie ends up fighting in the States they're usually pretty damn good.
And when Argie's fight in the UK it's often VERY hit & miss. They're either really good or complete and utter shit!


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> bro, he had two weeks to prepare for this fight!


He said himself that he had been in the gym for a few months and was close to weight, and got 3 weeks notice. Like I said, it was a small issue but not enough to be talked about for 2:00 minutes out of every round.

Even with a full camp he probably looks similar to tonight, due to his style. Glad he got the win.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I didn't pay attention to this fight at all...


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Besides the draw, those scorecards were kind of wide for the Argentine.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, dude got the win! Damn, I just tuned in, but I was expecting the PR to win.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Fuck yeah.... I thought poor mans mathysse was going to lose by robbery.

He can definitely improve...


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

they got it right. im surprised.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wooa, WTF is up with that? Those cards were wide.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> maciel clearly won, but he wont get the decision.


I totally agree.
Was also really worried he'd get screwed, but great to see him getting a deserved W.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is going to be a good scrap. HBO got it right this card.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Hope Maciel gets this, was generally considered to be unfortunate to come away empty-handed against Brian Rose


On HBO they mentioned earlier that they'd asked him about losing the Rose fight when most fealt he'd won, and Maciel replied that he was completely fine with the decision, and said that he just didn't do enough to deserve the win against Rose.
It's incredibly rare and refreshing to hear a fighter say something like that... can't say that i agree with him though, i thought he beat Rose :conf


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I would love to see Maciel fight when he is in top shape.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> This is going to be a good scrap. HBO got it right this card.


its really the promoters and match makers...


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

ladies, please dont forget that cotto is very close to being shot. his punch resistance is all but gone.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I would love to see Maciel fight when he is in top shape.


Having seen 5 or 6 of his fights, i just don't think he's anything special, he is decent though to be fair but that's it imo.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

This Sonsona guy has one of the weirdest jabs I've ever seen.


----------



## El Terrible (Sep 16, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> ladies, please dont forget that cotto is very close to being shot. his punch resistance is all but gone.


Cotto has never had a good chin so that shouldn't make much difference.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sonsona looks nervous, while Vasquez is ultr-aggressive. Down Goes VazqueZ! Sonsona is on Vazquez' ass, but calms down and tries to settle int the fight. Sonsona is going to the body. Both guys are wear of each others power. 10-8 Sonsona.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

El Terrible said:


> Cotto has never had a good chin so that shouldn't make much difference.


he used to have a very respectable chin.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't like the way Sonsona fights. He just looks so scary


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, good fight. I knew this one would be good.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

If you haven't seen the KO from Sonsona's last fight that HBO are raving about. Here it is at 14:20

[video=dailymotion;x1d5953]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1d5953_ring-of-gold-marvin-sonsona-vs-akifumi-shimoda_sport[/video]


----------



## El Terrible (Sep 16, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> he used to have a very respectable chin.


When did he have a "respectable chin" ? And at what point did that change?

He doesn't a bad chin but not a good one either.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

El Terrible said:


> When did he have a "respectable chin" ? And at what point did that change?
> 
> He doesn't a bad chin but not a good one either.


Pre-Margarito I


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Terrible night on this card for PR, if Vazquez Jr. takes a loss tonight.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Roy Jones giving props to Toney. :lol:


----------



## El Terrible (Sep 16, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> Pre-Margarito I


He was rocked hard by Corley and (arguably) rocked + floored by Torres.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

does anyone know if ponce won tonight?!


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

how long before the Cotto/Martinez fight


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

El Terrible said:


> When did he have a "respectable chin" ? And at what point did that change?
> 
> He doesn't a bad chin but not a good one either.


before the margarito fight. pacquiao further damaged it. try and keep up, bro.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Very poor turn out here on CHB tonight considering we don't just have two high quality fighters up against each other in the main event, they're also two incredibly popular fighters amongst most boxing fans.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

I think his punch resistance diminshed a considerable amount after that fight.


----------



## El Terrible (Sep 16, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> before the margarito fight. pacquiao further damaged it. try and keep up, bro.





El Terrible said:


> He was rocked hard by Corley and (arguably) rocked + floored by Torres.


No. Cotto has never been known for having a "respectable chin", maybe respectable recuperative abilities but I've never seen anyone other than a few retards say cotto has a good chin, he doesn't.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> how long before the Cotto/Martinez fight


After this fight.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

El Terrible said:


> No. Cotto has never been known for having a "respectable chin", maybe respectable recuperative abilities but I've never seen anyone other than a few retards say cotto has a good chin, he doesn't.


his chin is not great, but it is not bad. That is the problem with Miguel, he can and will take clean punches tonight. It is a matter of how well he will take them, and his skin swells up badly. If he were to win tonight, he will need to fight a great fight. If he is hit a lot in the first few rounds, don't expect him to win.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

The filipino is terrible. I know see what is special in this guy at all.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

El Terrible said:


> No. Cotto has never been known for having a "respectable chin", maybe respectable recuperative abilities but I've never seen anyone other than a few retards say cotto has a good chin, he doesn't.


respectable doesnt mean good. floyd has respectable power. you see what i mean?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Vazquez is slowly breaking Sonsona down


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Very poor turn out here on CHB tonight considering we don't just have two high quality fighters up against each other in the main event, they're also two incredibly popular fighters amongst most boxing fans.


believe it or not, a lot of people still go to esb on fight nights...


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> After this fight.


ok. I am excited about this fight for some reason. Even though I think Martinez will win, I think Cotto could make it interesting, and his chance is that Martinez is overconfident. I expect Martinez to come out aggressive enough in the first few rounds, which make mean he gets tired later. I never like overconfidence. If Martinez comes out smart and controls the rounds he can win easily on TKO. Let us see what happens. No matter what it will be a memorable fight. Two guys who come to fight always turns out interesting.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> believe it or not, a lot of people still go to esb on fight nights...


? That's like flying to North Korea to watch the Super Bowl. :lol:


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

This is fuked up.. so Many PRs paid to be entertained instead they paid to see their kind get their shit pushed in.. this is fucked up lol


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Very poor turn out here on CHB tonight considering we don't just have two high quality fighters up against each other in the main event, they're also two incredibly popular fighters amongst most boxing fans.


Sometimes you just have to concede you've slipped so much that Hall-Butler is the biggest fight of the night


----------



## El Terrible (Sep 16, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> respectable doesnt mean good. floyd has respectable power. you see what i mean?


At no point in his career has anyone mentioned cotto having a decent chin, it has always been in question. Mayweather rocked him as did Corley, Torres, Judah, Marg ect. At what point between these fights was cotto known for having a respectable chin?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> believe it or not, a lot of people still go to esb on fight nights...


True. But i was comparing it to how many are usually on CHB when there are big fights.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Martinez is looking in such good shape... RIP Cotto


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

El Terrible said:


> At no point in his career has anyone mentioned cotto having a decent chin, it has always been in question. Mayweather rocked him as did Corley, Torres, Judah, Marg ect. At what point between these fights was cotto known for having a respectable chin?


he's never been down and out and he's been in there with the best. in my book, that means he has a good chin. it's not the best, it's never been the best, but its respectable.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

why do PRs have the tendency to aim for the balls? this shit is to common for them... who teaches them this?


----------



## El Terrible (Sep 16, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> he's never been down and out and he's been in there with the best. in my book, that means he has a good chin. it's not the best, it's never been the best, but its respectable.





Trash Bags said:


> ladies, please dont forget that cotto is very close to being shot. his punch resistance is all but gone.


Consistency, you have none.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

What is wrong with this guy Sonsosa ?? Seriously ?


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

This fight is funny as fuck lol.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> ok. I am excited about this fight for some reason. Even though I think Martinez will win, I think Cotto could make it interesting, and his chance is that Martinez is overconfident. I expect Martinez to come out aggressive enough in the first few rounds, which make mean he gets tired later. I never like overconfidence. If Martinez comes out smart and controls the rounds he can win easily on TKO. Let us see what happens. No matter what it will be a memorable fight. Two guys who come to fight always turns out interesting.


I also think Sergio wins. My reasoning? Sergio is bigger, and i'm a HUGE Sergio Fan boy :conf

I think it will be very competitive, and the only real chance of it not being competitive is Martinez being badly affected by all of those injuries. I don't think he KO's Cotto, actually i think Martinez is more likely to get KO'd. But my money is on a Martinez decision.

I'm with you btw.. i'm incredibly excited for the fight!!! :bbb Shame nobody else seems to be excited!


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

El Terrible said:


> Consistency, you have none.


how is that inconsistent? i meant he HAD a good chin. now, not so much.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Sometimes you just have to concede you've slipped so much that Hall-Butler is the biggest fight of the night


:lol: Ouch... it is starting to look that way though.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Sonsona is as Weisfeld said pretty one handed which is not rare for a southpaw but he also gives me the Victor Ortiz vibe seriously mentally he's a little bit weird


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

this fight sucks ass.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, it went from interesting to shit. Sonsona is a weird fighter.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> I also think Sergio wins. My reasoning? Sergio is bigger, and i'm a HUGE Sergio Fan boy :conf
> 
> I think it will be very competitive, and the only real chance of it not being competitive is Martinez being badly affected by all of those injuries. I don't think he KO's Cotto, actually i think Martinez is more likely to get KO'd. But my money is on a Martinez decision.
> 
> I'm with you btw.. i'm incredibly excited for the fight!!! :bbb Shame nobody else seems to be excited!


I am surprised also. Cotto looks revived and he will fight ok, and Martinez is overconfident. I think it will be very interesting. I think the key for Cotto is the left to the body and the right hand,, the key for Martinez? the left over Cotto's right to get him in trouble or maybe end the fight. A clean left hand and I think Cotto is down for the count, so he has to watch that.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

The brazilian commentator said that Wilfredo has a tatoo of Albert Einstein on his back ?:blood


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

sometimes I think the promoters can put on better undercard fights. I don't think Cotto vs. Martinez should be PPV. But if it is, give the fans a better undercard.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> ? That's like flying to North Korea to watch the Super Bowl. :lol:


man, don't ask me why but it's true. people go with what they know. tonight has to be a coincidence. it's usually hotter in here...


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Not a good fight (because of Sonsonsa, horrible spoiler).


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

What a chin on the ref


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank god that's over. Main event time!!!


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

sonsona's garbage. comparing him to pacquiao is ridiculous to the point of being offensive.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Thank god that's over. Main event time!!!


You are going to be undefeated this weekend ? you didn´t pick no one wrong, right ?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

damn that fight sucked


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Weird card


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

PR taking dem L's


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Haha, the ref was with a face like "wtf, and this dude won after all ?"


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Vic said:


> You are going to be undefeated this weekend ? you didn´t pick no one wrong, right ?


I was until this card started, i've gotten both the Sonsona & Lee fights wrong.
What about yourself, good week so far?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> I was until this card started, i've gotten both the Sonsona & Lee fights wrong.
> What about yourself, good week so far?


Picked Melendez and Vazquez wrong. If Sergio wins, I´m alright.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

i wish this would start already. im tired. it's fucking 5:20 here.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

expecting a brutal KO from Martinez. hope im wrong and its competitive.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I hope Miguel can pull this off.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

this lady makes their national anthem sound creepy as fuck.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

that anthem sucks raccoon penis.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

she's nice...


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> this lady makes their national anthem sound creepy as fuck.


God awful anthem made even worse by a god awful singer!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Cotto needs to do this for his people! They took nothing but loses in that undercard lol.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

PR is not fucking around with the National Anthem. :lol: These dudes are putting in work.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

pr anthem went hard.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

That was dope.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

That black chick in the Honor Guard could get it.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

of course, if there were a british fighter in the main event we wouldn't be able to hear the other anthems because of the booing...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow! Great rendion of the National Anthem by that tenor guy,


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Boxnation shat all over the anthems and the main commentator dismissed the memorial of the 70th anniversary of the D-Day invasion as "some military stuff" and just talked over all of it. :verysad


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

The dude that did star sprangled banner was mean.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Has the fight started yet?


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

you know whenever Hearns or Hagler or Hearns or Duran fought, or any of the fab 4, something big happened, and Cotto and Martinez are possible HOF fighters. Something interesting will happen. whether a great fight or a great knockout. It will not be a boring fight. These guys will come to fight.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Abraham said:


> Has the fight started yet?


Cotto on his way in now.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Miguel and Brian sitting in a tree
K
I
S
S
I
N
G

=========
Sergio KO'ing Cotto in 6


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sergio UD is my pick.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

If Martinez loses then GGG is the default best MW in the world.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

'Get Back'


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

MAG1965 said:


> you know whenever Hearns or Hagler or Hearns or Duran fought, or any of the fab 4, something big happened, and Cotto and Martinez are possible HOF fighters. Something interesting will happen. whether a great fight or a great knockout. It will not be a boring fight. These guys will come to fight.


How is Sergio a hall of famer?
Who did he beat but a blown up PWill and a drunk Pavlik


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Sergio walking in after Cotto :huh
That wasn't the plan was it, or am i missing something?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Rehydration: 161 for Cotto and 168 for Martinez is what I heard.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sergio´s trainer (forgot his name) is with San Lorenzo shirt, this means good luck since it´s the Pope Francis´s team and they are having a hell lot of luck since he became a Pope.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Any good links, mine keeps pausing?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Sergio walking in after Cotto :huh
> That wasn't the plan was it, or am i missing something?


Thats confusing the shit out of me.....why would they change it? Is it a rule in NY about champs being second? I highly doubt that...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> Sergio´s trainer (forgot his name) is with San Lorenzo shirt, this means good luck since it´s the Pope Francis´s team and they are having a hell lot of luck since he became a Pope.


Didn't think Argentines and Brazilians were so close


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> How is Sergio a hall of famer?
> Who did he beat but a blown up PWill and a drunk Pavlik


Williams fights, the knockout. Pavlik, and Chavez was a tough fight for him to win. 6 title defenses. 2 weight classes.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Any good links, mine keeps pausing?


Link to the one you're watching, plz


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Doc said:


> If Martinez loses then GGG is the default best MW in the world.


Considering what is left at MW I agree. Yet the same can be said if Cotto wins.
Its not like GGG has a great Resume to out do either of tonights combatents


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Didn't think Argentines and Brazilians were so close


 I was just saying, I´m not a big fan of Sergio tbh. I want him to win tonight because I picked him in the league though...


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Wouldn't be surprised with anything that happens tonight, just hoping for a memorable fight.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, nice to see a lot of people online. 

Had a great time having a little party until 1am with my friends for a birthday, now I come back and watch this...good times. 

I think Martinez will win and I hope he does!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Come on, Miguel!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm surprised that Sergio has his hands up. Martinez hurt already.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

damn sergio.
SMH


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Told you motherfucker!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Come on. Cotto1 Down goes Martinez!


----------



## captain (May 17, 2013)

god fucking damn


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

It's over.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

holy fuck


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Martinez can't get away from that left hook.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

WTF!!!! I'm missing it!!!


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Martinez is shot


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

unbelievable


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit @Bogotazo!~


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Fucking hell :lol:


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit @Bogotazo!~


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

That last KD helped Sergio.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

OMG :O


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit @Bogotazo!~ OMFG, COTTO IS A MONSTER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

WOOW


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

wow martinez has no legs at all..

bs fight...

Martinez is shot


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

OH MY GOD! 

10-6 
Martinez is fucked.

I'm semi drunk and very tired, thankfully that doesn't matter as this fight is clear right now.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I thought the first KD was a pull behind Sergio's head, and the third KD was CLEARLY a slip.

If this fight goes to the cards, the ref may have totally fucked it up.


----------



## captain (May 17, 2013)

glass legs


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

20 - 15 Cotto

Sergio looks like dog shit.


----------



## ponysmallhorse (Jun 7, 2013)

Martinez looks shot((


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Holy smokes, didn't expect this at all! I might have to eat crow


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

No way Sergio wins this.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

It's great to see Cotto looking so good. It seems I will gain some vcash.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Martinez shouldnt have been so cocky before the fight.. if he survives he can still win but that is a big if.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

Doc said:


> wow martinez has no legs at all..
> 
> bs fight...
> 
> Martinez is shot


he was shot after he got knocked down lol no credit given like bogo says smh. if Chavez knocked Martinez down his knee would a been shot too

*in the first round


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sergios a fucking badass. He has a shot.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

LMFAO, here comes the excuses.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Martinez is putting his hands down now. The writing is on the wall.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

ok Cotto...


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

LOL look at Lou DiBella´s face!


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

I can't believe I'm missing this shit. What round is it in? What's going on?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

30-24 Cotto.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Martinez is done, he shouldnt be out there he looks to be carrying many injuries and his knees are fucked. Hes done well to make the 4th round he will be knocked out soon.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

29 - 25 Cotto

Martinez looks to be getting his legs back and getting into a rhythm. Cotto is eating to many clean lefts from Martinez and is letting himself start to get tied up on the inside.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Abraham said:


> I can't believe I'm missing this shit. What round is it in? What's going on?


Round 4 now. Cotto is catching him with the left hook all the time.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Martinez has his head in the game, but will his body hold up? never had a granite chin. older man with knee surgeries.
????


----------



## Pretty_Girl_Lori (Mar 17, 2014)

That isn't anywhere near sexy for Martinez today


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

30-24. man, never seen a score like that. they need to tell Sergio that under no uncertain terms he needs to win by KO...


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Martinez has that straight left if he can survive a few more rounds


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Martinez Legs are gone. Very flatfooted.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Cotto is just breaking Martinez down and taking what is given to him. Great performance by Cotto.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> 30-24. man, never seen a score like that. they need to tell Sergio that under no uncertain terms he needs to win by KO...


if he wins that is how he will win. How is Cotto's face looking, my view is not too great. Any swelling?


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Cotto is just breaking Martinez down and taking what is given to him. Great performance by Cotto.


yeah but Martinez is shot. That is why people knew that is Cotto did well it was because Martinez was wearing out. He should have retired if he cannot move his legs properly


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Martinez does not look sexy on his feet... those injuries really fucked his game.. no wonder roach knew they had a shot.


----------



## HenrySwanson (May 16, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> if he wins that is how he will win. How is Cotto's face looking, my view is not too great. Any swelling?


Unmarked.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

39 - 34 Cotto

Martinez doesn't know what to do with that left hook and it seems like every time it lands high he loses his legs.
That said cotto looks like shit as well, its just he is fortunate that he is with Sergio


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Cotto is looking like a fucking lion and Martinez a lamb. Martinez is getting beat from post-to-post. This is fucking awesome!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Cotto looks stronger in there lol.

This looks like a cash out fight for an injured Sergio. Theres no way they believed everything was going to be alright before entering the ring.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

cotto looks very strong.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> 30-24. man, never seen a score like that. they need to tell Sergio that under no uncertain terms he needs to win by KO...


Floyd going to be Middleweight Champion :lol:


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

40-33 Cotto.

Cotto's is looking great fighting small. His defense is holding up. He's got the jab working. Looking good for Cotto.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

I was always questioning why everyone figured this would be a whitewash for Martinez


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

MAG1965 said:


> if he wins that is how he will win. How is Cotto's face looking, my view is not too great. Any swelling?


hadn't been hit enough to swell...


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Abraham said:


> I was always questioning why everyone figured this would be a whitewash for Martinez


I think it would, if he was the mover he was a few years ago....


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Abraham said:


> I was always questioning why everyone figured this would be a whitewash for Martinez


Cotto was small at 147... so at 160 he would really be small.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Is Martinez a better fighter with his hands around his waist? He has his guard up this fight...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

MAG1965 said:


> yeah but Martinez is shot. That is why people knew that is Cotto did well it was because Martinez was wearing out. He should have retired if he cannot move his legs properly


Martinez isn't shot. I think he's rusty, but not shot. Sergio's chin has looked shaky even when he was on top of the world.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sergio sounds like a shot fighter. I just think if this fight goes into rounds 8 or 9, that straight left of Martinez will eventually land.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Martinez looks alright now......but it seems like Cotto can finish him anytime if he goes forward and throws some combination.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

50-32 Cotto.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

there's no snap in martinez's punches.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Why did Cotto take his foot off the gas.
Martinez won that round on those body shots alone.
48 - 44 cotto


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Sergio getting better and better each round, but still hasn't one a single round. Looking bleak.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> Sergio sounds like a shot fighter. I just think if this fight goes into rounds 8 or 9, that straight left of Martinez will eventually land.


Yea, he is getting whooped right now but every round he gets a little bit better...just a little


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sergios has to hurt Cotto or this fight is over. Hurting him changes momentum in a fight where Cotto is very much ahead


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Why did Cotto take his foot off the gas.
> Martinez won that round on those body shots alone.
> 48 - 44 cotto


he's thrown a lot of big shots. he need a rest too...


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Yea, he is getting whooped right now but every round he gets a little bit better...just a little


he needs to get a lot better. If he throws body punches, he will get countered, first he has to hurt Cotto in order to land the body punches and back Cotto up. the instant you see Cotto backing up more, the fight has changed. .


----------



## Pretty_Girl_Lori (Mar 17, 2014)

Damnn Cotto's left hook is a bomb!!


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Someone put me up for the fight.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

What di people score the first round as?


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Why did Cotto take his foot off the gas.
> Martinez won that round on those body shots alone.
> 48 - 44 cotto


that is the key body punching. If he can keep landing those and tire Cotto and then land that straight left. he can knock out Cotto. Not sure that will happen though.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Well....Sergio looks better now, but it´s a bit too late for him now, in terms of a decision win at least.....


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Martinez isn't shot. I think he's rusty, but not shot. Sergio's chin has looked shaky even when he was on top of the world.


he has been deteriorating for years, it's just been a case of who will have the time bomb when it goes up.

The reason cotto took this fight is that thought Sergio was slowed and clunky now.

Cotto would never of taken this before chavez, Murray on the other hand changed everybody's perspective of Martinez aura.

It's over.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Cotto.

60-51 Cotto.

What was that shit at the end?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cotto turning his back and mentally checking out like he did against Trout.
Martinez won that round again with the body shots and Cotto seems scared as hell of him sneaking tha left overhand that his body is there for the taking.
With the gas problems that cotto has I wonder how he will hold up late.
57 - 54 Cotto


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

jonnytightlips said:


> Someone put me up for the fight.


http://u-stream.me/ch3.html


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

cotto fighting off the back foot and breating out the mouth now


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

honestly. I didnt like Martinez attitude before the fight. Not sure if that has to do with what is happening.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Martinez looks like shit in this fight.

Round could of went either way.


----------



## HenrySwanson (May 16, 2013)

Dat left


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

cotto's game plan is fantastic.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

common sexy get that knockout


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Floyd going to be Middleweight Champion :lol:


He would. :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cotto won the round boxing because Sergio doesn't know how to properly apply pressure.
Cotto is gasing and walked into a nasty left but took it well.
67 - 63 Cotto


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Cotto putting on a show. ATG we already knew, but this puts in the "big fight, big upset" group too...


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

shit stream. what a glass.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

70-60 Cotto.

Cotto is just more well-prepared. Everything Martinez does. Cotto has an answer for it.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Cotto putting on a show. ATG we already knew, but this puts in the "big fight, big upset" group too...


ATG? no.. good performance..yes. HOF


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

roach-cotto is a perfect match...


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

tezel8764 said:


> He would. :lol:


If Cotto hangs on, it's absolutely happening. Miguel can fight whoever and whatever network he wants. He will take that money.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

igor_otsky said:


> roach-cotto is a perfect match...


this isn't roach. Roach is overrated as are most trainers. This is Sergio's knee and just tired. he has almost 400 rounds in his career.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

It looks like Cotto is 20 years younger than Sergio :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sergio is the only person I've seen cotto able to successfully box off the back foot. LOL
Damn he is done
77 - 72 Cotto


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Martinez aged overnight!


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

after this fight, many sergio suckers would say sergio is shot and needs to retire lol


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

No excuses, I wanted Sergio to win, and he isnt the fighter he was a few years ago, but Cotto is just brilliant tonight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

80-69 Cotto. Sergio looks to be done as a top fighter, but Cotto is fighting brilliently, though.


----------



## Knox Harrington (Apr 7, 2014)

Cotto is about to be the first guy to win two championships on account of fighters with bad knees


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Cotto giving some solid shots in this round.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

MAG1965 said:


> this isn't roach. Roach is overrated as are most trainers. This is Sergio's knee and just tired. he has almost 400 rounds in his career.


riiiight. is that the reason sergio was the favorite on this fight?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Martinez, it's over, man.

This is the time for a De La Hoya corner stoppage. He's got nothing.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh. Beautiful shots by Cotto. Somebody throw in the towel!


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

igor_otsky said:


> after this fight, many sergio suckers would say sergio is shot and needs to retire lol


I said before the fight, if Cotto wins Sergio is washed up. I still think that. leonard knew when to fight Hagler? After he was worn out after Hearns and Mugabi.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

This is massive for the middleweight division, if Cotto plans to stay a middleweight

Sergio almost done in this fight.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Martinez aged overnight!


Did you not see the Murray fight?


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

oh god. Kellerman is annoying. Why doesn't HBO fire him. Get someone decent.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

KD!!


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Damn I honestly thought Sergio would destroy Cotto and that this weight class would be a step too far. Martinez looked like he couldn't move from the very start and those old legs aren't there but no excuses for Cotto's performance thus far.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Sergio gettin that ass tapped


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Martinez is bouncing around the ring just fine. What's wrong with his knees? Oh yeah, he was put on queer street by Cotto.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

90-77. I hope they end this.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

What a bullshit knockdown.

Doesn't change anything though. Still think Martinez is getting stopped.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

fuck. now I lost the bet. fuck you cotto!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Did you not see the Murray fight?


He had a book full of excuses for that fight. Which many of us agreed with.


----------



## HenrySwanson (May 16, 2013)

Cotto round but never a knock down


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> If Cotto hangs on, it's absolutely happening. Miguel can fight whoever and whatever network he wants. He will take that money.


ain't it something? Maidana rematch and this rematch are the best fights he can make...


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Awful call from the ref but luckily it dont really matter.

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

igor_otsky said:


> riiiight. is that the reason sergio was the favorite on this fight?


Hagler was the favorite in 1987. Ray knew when to fight him.. Cotto lost to Trout didn't he? Putting it together is not that difficult.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Well this fight is officially over.
Sergio is shot to shit.
The called knockdown on one that isn't is just icing on the cake.
Good bye Sergio, we have a new worst MW titlist who replaced the last worst middleweight titlist.

87 - 81 Cotto


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

lmfao quitter


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

A sad ending.

A very sad ending.

Congratulations to Miguel Cotto. What a performance.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

...and the new!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> this isn't roach. Roach is overrated as are most trainers. This is Sergio's knee and just tired. he has almost 400 rounds in his career.


after the first knockdown it ruined his knee. blame Cotto, if Chavez knocked Martinez down in the first his knee would've been gone too


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good corner...


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Cotto Wins. Martinez Corner throws in the towel


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Good call


----------



## HenrySwanson (May 16, 2013)

OVAAAHHH Cotto you beauty!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Great, great performance by Miguel tonight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sergio quits on his stool.
Good riddance, now Cotto will fight Saul or vacate


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Cotto beat the shit out of Martinez!!!111oneoneone


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Well done Cotto.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

LMFAO. Good shit.

Wish I was in NY to go to the PR parade.. =[


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Great moment for Cotto and his career


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> lmfao quitter


Shut the fuck up you retard. It was his corner pulling the trigger.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Cotto is a fucking beast!


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

sergiosexuals are now crying so hard. lol lmao rofl.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> ain't it something? Maidana rematch and this rematch are the best fights he can make...


The Cotto rematch will sell even better than their first, which was a huge 1.5m buys and $95+ million in rev.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

I called it. Sergio looked like shit in his last few fights, and was coming off a long layoff.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Cotto looked good even consiring that Sergio is shot to shit.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I want Cotto-GGG but I cannot see a chance in hell that it happens.

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

Chavez Jr ended Segio's career like I told you he would


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

r1p00pk said:


> after the first knockdown it ruined his knee. blame Cotto, if Chavez knocked Martinez down in the first his knee would've been gone too


Just saying. Watch how Miguel loses in his first or second title defense. Martinez was a shot fighter. I said before this fight, if Cotto wins Martinez is shot. That if he wins, it is a combination of Martinez a shot fighter and being overconfident because Miguel is small.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Congrats to Cotto, he really really shocked me with that performance. I guess that's why I love watching boxing. 


Martinez looked a shell of himself tonight.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> The Cotto rematch will sell even better than their first, which was a huge 1.5m buys and $95+ million in rev.


:think Mayweather Cotto II might be the second biggest fight that could be made right now.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Miguel was awesome.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> lmfao quitter


lol that's not how to turn back to your idol cellz. lmao


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

a fight I want to see is Canelo vs. Cotto. they were going to have that awhile ago


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Cotto fought a great fight, but he's lucky Martinez was a shell of himself.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hell of a performance by Cotto.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

All over massive let down of a fight.

Good win for Cotto but it is tainted slightly seeing as Martinez was so injured and finished. I dont think Cotto would have near as much success against any of the other MW title holders. Depends who Cotto cashes out against now Canelo or possibly Mayweather.

I'd like to see Cotto vs Golovkin or even vs Peter Quillin. Seeing as this is middlweight and all.


----------



## el mosquito (May 30, 2013)

martinez's corner did the right thing. floyd wouldn't fight cotto at middleweight, he's gonna get tapped worst than he got tapped by Maidana


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Do we like the stoppage? Not saying he had a chance to win, but at least to finish the fight?
Sergio had no shot to win, but he was begging for another round.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Abraham said:


> :think Mayweather Cotto II might be the second biggest fight that could be made right now.


I hope not. Mayweather handpicking another title but not fighting Pacman?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Floyd beats Cotto at MW just like he did before...


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Abraham said:


> :think Mayweather Cotto II might be the second biggest fight that could be made right now.


Mayweather licking his chops right now at that middleweight title.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

el mosquito said:


> martinez's corner did the right thing. floyd wouldn't fight cotto at middleweight, he's gonna get tapped worst than he got tapped by Maidana


Floyd beat Maidana.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

To me the most impressive thing about Cotto was his movement. Exceptional.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

this version of cotto could very well stop mayweather. he looked unstoppable, especially for a dude coming up from 147.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Props to Cotto, damn Maravilla got me crying here man, sad to see a great fighter go like that.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Trash Bags said:


> this version of cotto could very well stop mayweather. he looked unstoppable, especially for a dude coming up from 147.


Pleeeeease, people are going to buy this now ?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

el mosquito said:


> martinez's corner did the right thing. floyd wouldn't fight cotto at middleweight, he's gonna get tapped worst than he got tapped by Maidana


Even for an illiterate Pactard you don't believe nor should you want it. Floyd becoming middleweight champ would make Pac more irrelevant than he is now


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> Just saying. Watch how Miguel loses in his first or second title defense. Martinez was a shot fighter. I said before this fight, if Cotto wins Martinez is shot. That if he wins, it is a combination of Martinez a shot fighter and being overconfident because Miguel is small.


so he wins because Sergio is shot? Cotto would pressure but stay just exactly out the range to make him hesitant. He isn't as bad as the Murray fight but not as good as Chavez. Martinez hurt his knee after the knockdown not before. I wouldn't doubt Cotto loses his next but we should give credit to where it should be given.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

el mosquito said:


> martinez's corner did the right thing. floyd wouldn't fight cotto at middleweight, he's gonna get tapped worst than he got tapped by Maidana


Ha.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Love you Cotto. He had the balls to take on Martinez and absolutely destroyed him. As I and many other posters said, he's the most skilled fighter Martinez has ever faced.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd would beat Cottos ass, again.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Vic said:


> Pleeeeease, people are going to buy this now ?


BUY IT, Yes.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> Floyd beat Maidana.


Mag I agree mate, people need to go and watch the fight in Slomotion. Most of Maidana's punches were slipped, ducked or rolled with. Maidana fought a dirty fight as it was the only way to aesthetically look good in front of the casuals as if he was beating Mayweather up.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

I'll be pissed if Fliyd fights Cotto. It won't be legit in my eyes. The middleweight title in the hand of Cotto is not THE middleweight title ya feel me


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

r1p00pk said:


> so he wins because Sergio is shot? Cotto would pressure but stay just exactly out the range to make him hesitant. He isn't as bad as the Murray fight but not as good as Chavez. Martinez hurt his knee after the knockdown not before. I wouldn't doubt Cotto loses his next but we should give credit to where it should be given.


I give credit, but honestly I think Miguel should retire now. He would look the best. But he will fight on and lose in his next 2 fights and people will reassess this fight. Looks like Sergio knew his knee was no good and still fought.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I love boxing man, even in a lopsided beatdown like this, total joy on one end, and the end of a great career for a great champion. So much going on. Cotto is still a beast and Sergios interview is pure class.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Martinez doesn't even say anything about his knee. He said he couldn't recover from the punch where he got put on queer street.


----------



## ponysmallhorse (Jun 7, 2013)

Im glad Martinez - GGG didnt happen.
It would have been brutal end of Martinez carier.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

...so... cotto is unshot again???


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

I will say this, Cotto just got into the Hall of fame on the first ballot.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

igor_otsky said:


> lol that's not how to turn back to your idol cellz. lmao


never was a fan of Sergio. ever.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

MAG1965 said:


> I will say this, Cotto just got into the Hall of fame on the first ballot.


He was already there.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Floyd ready to buy his way into great title opportunity. the most shrewd champion


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

igor_otsky said:


> ...so... cotto is unshot again???


Pactard don't like Sergio? Is it because he clowned on Freddie and Pac years ago?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> BUY IT, Yes.


The card ? Hell yes, Hands! But this talk that "this Cotto and that Cotto" is not right imo....it´s like when people were talking about the Alvarez from the Angulo fight and the Alvarez from the Floyd fught,,,,,


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Props to Cotto man, didn't see it happening like that.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I finally broke the 100k vCash mark arty


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> Pleeeeease, people are going to buy this now ?


at 160 it could be very interesting. mayweather could make history. it'd be huge. they could do it at the garden.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Kellerman and these interviews are nonsense, completely glossing over the fact Martinez was injured before he entered the ring. Max even tried to emphasis that the knee only became an issue after the first knockdown lol. Bullshit he was injured from the off and turned up for a cheque like Darren Barker vs Sturm.

Credit to Cotto though but the fight was a let down.


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

After the first few rounds it became a very tentative performance against a fighter who could barely move to his right or throw his signature punch without stumbling.

Great performance? Hell no. Intelligent performance? Very much so. Cotto took advantage of Martinez' knees and I can't hold that against him, a few years ago Martinez would've left him flat on his face however. That much was obvious during the fight we just saw.
.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> He was already there.


not for sure first ballot.. This does it for him. He still has lost to a lot of guys in his prime. But no one can argue with 4 world titles in 4 divisions. I hope Mayweather or others do not fight for this title at a catchweight. Catchweights are cheating just as much as handwraps being like a cast.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Trash Bags said:


> at 160 it could be very interesting. mayweather could make history. it'd be huge. they could do it at the garden.


Okay. That was not what we were talking though, IIRC.....you are acting like Cotto is totally different now as a fighter and could beat floyd now and all that talk....


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

yeah was a mix of both. Cotto looked great, Martinez was clearly far past his best. Sucks.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Pactard don't like Sergio? Is it because he clowned on Freddie and Pac years ago?


lol here's one of them sergiosexuals... :rofl

never liked sergio in the first place when he dropped my boy Pwill.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> I give credit, but honestly I think Miguel should retire now. He would look the best. But he will fight on and lose in his next 2 fights and people will reassess this fight. Looks like Sergio knew his knee was no good and still fought.


knew his knee was no good after the first knockdown. looked as devastating as the one that caused the injury against Chavez. Cotto should drop the title. I wouldn't be surprised if someone below came up. he sure has one or two left like he wanted. could be canelo then a may weather rematch if he dismantles cotto


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

WBC better not let their belt become a farce of the division with stupid match up.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> at 160 it could be very interesting. mayweather could make history. it'd be huge. they could do it at the garden.


not interesting at all. No boxer is bigger than boxing. If he gets a title shot by earning it without catchweights, then i would say ok.. I think if a fighter wins a title with a catchweight there should be an asterik. It is legal cheating.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

igor_otsky said:


> lol here's one of them sergiosexuals... :rofl
> 
> never liked sergio in the first place when he dropped my boy Pwill.


How could you not like sexy Sergio. That's some **** shit


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> this version of cotto could very well stop mayweather. he looked unstoppable, especially for a dude coming up from 147.


Way to skewed. Sergio came out cold and got caught. He never recovered and neither did his legs. It would be the same fight as before except Floyd might try to move more instead of playing on the ropes.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

r1p00pk said:


> knew his knee was no good after the first knockdown. looked as devastating as the one that caused the injury against Chavez. Cotto should drop the title. I wouldn't be surprised if someone below came up. he sure has one or two left like he wanted. could be canelo then a may weather rematch if he dismantles cotto


I have no problem with Cotto fighting Mayweather or anyone. But without catchweights. I don't understand how the boxing community accepts catchweights. A legal cheating situation. Weakening a champion so another guy can fight him. Isn't the challenge to move up and fight the guy at his best at that weight? That is why it is an accomplishment.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Martinez got exposed. Im sorry i dont wanna be that guy but it is what it is. I never thought he was special, he has been fighting lower level opponents throughout his career. He got completely outclassed by cotto. I thought the size would be a big factor like everyone else but it wasnt. The result is a guy who has consistently fought at a higher level outclassed and exposed martinez whos never fought at this level. 

This shot and hurt knee crap are bullshit excuses.. Martinez was moving around the ring from the get go. He didnt complain about it either. He is older but he was heavily favored so this is a conveniant excuse. Cotto isnt chavez jr or pavlik.

Glad cotto got the win and finally shut the lights on martinez.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> How could you not like sexy Sergio. That's some **** shit


I hate Sergio for FLOORING Pwill.

and I hate homos like you calling sergio "sexy".


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Capaedia said:


> After the first few rounds it became a very tentative performance against a fighter who could barely move to his right or throw his signature punch without stumbling.
> 
> Great performance? Hell no. Intelligent performance? Very much so. Cotto took advantage of Martinez' knees and I can't hold that against him, a few years ago Martinez would've left him flat on his face however. That much was obvious during the fight we just saw.
> .


Exactly how I feel.

He couldn't exit to his right anymore, and it's been happening for years.

Cotto didn't win, Martinez lost. And congratulations to Miguel.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> http://u-stream.me/ch3.html


Sound brother.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> Okay. That was not what we were talking though, IIRC.....you are acting like Cotto is totally different now as a fighter and could beat floyd now and all that talk....


Cotto looked unbelievable. I couldn't believe what I was seeing. I think tonight he had the type of power that could stop any 147 pounder, including Mayweather. I'm in shock. I can't believe that happened.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> Martinez got exposed. Im sorry i dont wanna to be that guy but it is what it is. I never thought he was special, he has been fighting lower level opponents throughout his career. He got completely outclassed by cotto. I thought the size would be a big factor like everyone else but it wasnt. The result is a guy who has consistently fought at a higher level outclassed and exposed martinez whos never fought at this level.
> 
> This shot and hurt knee crap arr bullshit excuses.. Martinez was moving around the ring from the get go. He didnt complain about it either. He is older but he was heavily favored so this is a conveniant excuse. Cotto isnt chavez jr or pavlik, martinez basic boxing couldnt find its way like it did with those inferior fighters.
> 
> glad cotto got the win and finally shut the lights on martinez.


could've been worse.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> Martinez got exposed. Im sorry i dont wanna be that guy but it is what it is. I never thought he was special, he has been fighting lower level opponents throughout his career. He got completely outclassed by cotto. I thought the size would be a big factor like everyone else but it wasnt. The result is a guy who has consistently fought at a higher level outclassed and exposed martinez whos never fought at this level.
> 
> This shot and hurt knee crap are bullshit excuses.. Martinez was moving around the ring from the get go. He didnt complain about it either. He is older but he was heavily favored so this is a conveniant excuse. Cotto isnt chavez jr or pavlik,
> 
> glad cotto got the win and finally shut the lights on martinez.


Don't feed the troll people


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Derrick Rose is rolling over his suit


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> I have no problem with Cotto fighting Mayweather or anyone. But without catchweights. I don't understand how the boxing community accepts catchweights. A legal cheating situation. Weakening a champion so another guy can fight him. Isn't the challenge to move up and fight the guy at his best at that weight? That is why it is an accomplishment.


very true, I'm not gonna bend what I believe because my fav fighter won although it didn't affect Martinez it still taints the win even more.Floyd knows hes not a natural 154lber so I'm sure it wouldn't be one. If canelo beats Lara they could hype another super fight with Floyd. If canelo loses to Lara though, then I'm for sure Cotto would lose. but he may surprise me again, Cotto with his movement and great range use, just being out of range, similar to what ggg does.


----------



## alwaysdrunk (Mar 29, 2014)

Credit to Cotto for beating up a damaged 40 year old.


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> Exactly how I feel.
> 
> He couldn't exit to his right anymore, and it's been happening for years.
> 
> Cotto didn't win, Martinez lost. And congratulations to Miguel.


He made a very nice adjustment in turning Miguel so he could jump in and lock up his left arm instead though.

Sergio made it to the 9th because of his ring IQ and heart. His punches bothered Cotto less than Mayweather's did.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

His corner should have let him finish the fight. They did that man greasy.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> Martinez got exposed. Im sorry i dont wanna be that guy but it is what it is. I never thought he was special, he has been fighting lower level opponents throughout his career. He got completely outclassed by cotto. I thought the size would be a big factor like everyone else but it wasnt. The result is a guy who has consistently fought at a higher level outclassed and exposed martinez whos never fought at this level.
> 
> This shot and hurt knee crap are bullshit excuses.. Martinez was moving around the ring from the get go. He didnt complain about it either. He is older but he was heavily favored so this is a conveniant excuse. Cotto isnt chavez jr or pavlik,
> 
> glad cotto got the win and finally shut the lights on martinez.


So you believe Cotto would have beaten Paul Williams, Kelly Pavlik and Chavez. Hell even Matthew Macklin and Darren Barkee

Showing your world renowned stupidity again


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

igor_otsky said:


> I hate Sergio for FLOORING Pwill.
> 
> and I hate homos like you calling sergio "sexy".


It's not Sexy's fault Williams dove into his left hand

Ugly dudes usually hate sexy dudes like me and Sergio. Keep hatin


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

:deal


TSOL said:


> could've been worse.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> So you believe Cotto would have beaten Paul Williams, Kelly Pavlik and Chavez. Hell even Matthew Macklin and Darren Barkee
> 
> Showing your world renowned stupidity again


Cotto fights at a smaller weight class. Kelly pavlik and chavez, williams are b level at best. Matthew who? Darren who?

Look at cottos record, look at martinez. Its night and day. And to answer your question, cotto just went up in weight and outclassed the guy who beat all those guys and made him quit on his stool.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

r1p00pk said:


> very true, I'm not gonna bend what I believe because my fav fighter won although it didn't affect Martinez it still taints the win even more.Floyd knows hes not a natural 154lber so I'm sure it wouldn't be one. If canelo beats Lara they could hype another super fight with Floyd. If canelo loses to Lara though, then I'm for sure Cotto would lose. but he may surprise me again, Cotto with his movement and great range use, just being out of range, similar to what ggg does.


styles make fights. As good as Cotto looked tonight, he could fight a mediocre middleweight next time who knocks him out. I just hope that there are no catchweights in his fights at middleweight. If he wins the title at 160, then respect the middleweight title and fight guys at 160.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> It's not Sexy's fault Williams dove into his left hand
> 
> Ugly dudes usually hate sexy dudes like me and Sergio. Keep hatin


:fire:handofbogo


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> Cotto fights at a smaller weight class. Kelly pavlik and chavez, williams are b level at best. Matthew who? Darren who?
> 
> Look at cottos record, look at martinez. Its night and day. And to answer your question, cotto just went up in weight and outclassed the guy who beat allthose guys, and made him quit on his stool.


Martinez is shot, 40 years old and had a major knee injury which took away one of his major talents

A prime Martinez was throttling Middleweights who would have massacred Cotto, so what exactly is your point here?


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> Cotto fights at a smaller weight class. Kelly pavlik and chavez, williams are b level at best. Matthew who? Darren who?
> 
> Look at cottos record, look at martinez. Its night and day. And to answer your question, cotto just went up in weight and outclassed the guy who beat all those guys and made him quit on his stool.


He didn't quit, his corner stopped it. He didn't quit.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

this makes things very, very interesting...


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

It was the reflexes. Cotto couldn't miss with a punch. It was incredible seeing his speed being vastly better. Martinez was not just slow in the legs he looked clumsy in his upper-body. Maybe he should've done more hammer curls. But seriously, guys head was straight up after throwing and Cotto just couldn't miss if he tried. That combined with not the healthiest knees/legs and that's trouble. It was a shock but when you're a fighter so predicated on your athleticism and your health and age are turning on you it shouldn't come as the biggest surprise. I think reflexes, rust, age, and bad-timing were probably bigger factors than his knee. Not that the latter didn't hurt. But damn... Cotto looked superb. Best performance of his career.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> Cotto fights at a smaller weight class. Kelly pavlik and chavez, williams are b level at best. Matthew who? Darren who?
> 
> Look at cottos record, look at martinez. Its night and day. And to answer your question, cotto just went up in weight and outclassed the guy who beat all those guys and made him quit on his stool.


lets also be honest. Cotto lost to Trout.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

MAG1965 said:


> But no one can argue with 4 world titles in 4 divisions.


But you can argue with 3 world titles in 3 divisions?

Was always a first ballot HOFer. Not even a contest. So is Sergio imo.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> styles make fights. As good as Cotto looked tonight, he could fight a mediocre middleweight next time who knocks him out. I just hope that there are no catchweights in his fights at middleweight. If he wins the title at 160, then respect the middleweight title and fight guys at 160.


yeaup if he doesn't drop the title he should be forced to fight guys at 160


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> But you can argue with 3 world titles in 3 divisions?
> 
> Was always a first ballot HOFer. Not even a contest. So is Sergio imo.


This was his best win in a way. This does a lot for his legacy. Hopefully he does not lose his next fight to hurt this win.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Martinez is shot, 40 years old and had a major knee injury which took away one of his major talents
> 
> A prime Martinez was throttling Middleweights who would have massacred Cotto, so what exactly is your point here?


He was moving around the ring from the start tard. Shot? Conveniant excuse. He was the heavy favorite and got his ass handed to him. He was thr bigger guy and was running away and getting knocked on his ass, and finished on his stool. If those middleweights would have massacred cotto it would only be bc of size. Cotto just whitewashed the guy who beat those guys and did it as the smaller man. The question is wtf is your point?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

...so a Martinez who, as people have repeated on this board, is ~20% has a competitive fight against Murray. Martinez even says on the 24/7 that he was hurting all over. A Martinez who came into the ring saying he's 110% gets completely outclassed by Cotto, but he's shot-to-shit. Just give Cotto some fucking credit. He's a smaller fighter, and the way people were posting it was as if Cotto's only chance was if Martinez hacked his leg off.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Martinez more deteriorated from the knee-injury from Chavez, compounded by inactivity, age, and rust far more than he was exposed. However, he was probably a wee bit overrated by a decent amount of boxing pundits, especially by some of the Floyd fans that rode with Martinez. I didn't think he looked special against Macklin, nor did he looked sensational against Barker. He got a bit of a pass because he dazzled in moments and finished look a champ. And in finishing those fights he showed he had power, speed, and top-notch legs and stamina. But you have to remember part of it was for the fact that he was a small MW beating some bigger guys (Though this might've been slightly overstated in hindsight). He certainly had his own blemishes/flaws, though.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

gander tasco said:


> Martinez got exposed. Im sorry i dont wanna be that guy but it is what it is. I never thought he was special, he has been fighting lower level opponents throughout his career. He got completely outclassed by cotto. I thought the size would be a big factor like everyone else but it wasnt. The result is a guy who has consistently fought at a higher level outclassed and exposed martinez whos never fought at this level.
> 
> This shot and hurt knee crap are bullshit excuses.. Martinez was moving around the ring from the get go. He didnt complain about it either. He is older but he was heavily favored so this is a conveniant excuse. Cotto isnt chavez jr or pavlik.
> 
> Glad cotto got the win and finally shut the lights on martinez.


Utter bullshit.

Cotto wouldn't beat the Kelly Pavlik that fought Martinez and its as simple as that. Im a massive fan of both Martinez and Cotto and no way does Miguel beat a fit and healthy Martinez. I give Cotto massive credit for coming up to 160 and winning a lineal championship as a lot of people thought he would get battered.

But back to point. Martinez beat good fuckin fighters in his middleweight reign. Barker, Macklin and boxed the two ears off Chavez Jr until the final round and even then showed the heart of a lion by choosing to fight with him ad trade even though he was hurt and injured. Sergio Martinez is an exceptional fighter that was well worthy of being the middleweight champion of the world.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

r1p00pk said:


> yeaup if he doesn't drop the title he should be forced to fight guys at 160


I think so. The reason I dislike catchweights. Ray Leonard did this and fought Lalonde for 2 titles in one night. Lalonde. A limited champion who was not rated at 168 and was the 3rd best guy at 175... and he was weak for 175. It was a way for Ray to get 2 titles, and the guys now like Floyd and Manny keep using this. If a title is for a certain weight, fight there. That is what the accomplisment is. Beating a bigger guy. Take away that guys size, what is the acccomplishment. That could almost be an easier fight than the smaller guys since the bigger guy is weaker making a catchweight.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> Utter bullshit.
> 
> Cotto wouldn't beat the Kelly Pavlik that fought Martinez and its as simple as that. Im a massive fan of both Martinez and Cotto and no way does Miguel beat a fit and healthy Martinez. I give Cotto massive credit for coming up to 160 and winning a lineal championship as a lot of people thought he would get battered.
> 
> But back to point. Martinez beat good fuckin fighters in his middleweight reign. Barker, Macklin and boxed the two ears off Chavez Jr until the final round and even then showed the heart of a lion by choosing to fight with him ad trade even though he was hurt and injured. Sergio Martinez is an exceptional fighter that was well worthy of being the middleweight champion of the world.


I don't know. Pavlik was overrated a bit. He did well when guys would go to war with him and he would land a punch and change the fight momentum, but he could be outboxed. He would seem too big for Cotto.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Paul Williams-Cotto would've been interesting. Who knows, nobody really fought Williams but Martinez did. Not once, but twice. P-Will probably would've out-hustled the little guy if he could've taken his best shot.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Trash Bags said:


> Cotto looked unbelievable. I couldn't believe what I was seeing. I think tonight he had the type of power that could stop any 147 pounder, including Mayweather. I'm in shock. I can't believe that happened.


He looked pretty good, I´m nto saying he didn´t....but he is NOT a new fighter now! That´s my issue, only.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> He was moving around the ring from the start tard. Shot? Conveniant excuse. He was the heavy favorite and got his ass handed to him. He was thr bigger guy and was running away and getting knocked on his ass, and finished on his stool. If those middleweights would have massacred cotto it would only be bc of size. Cotto just whitewashed the guy who beat those guys and did it as the smaller man. The question is wtf is your point?


Yes because this is the first time the bookies up the odds on a shot fighter based off of his previous accomplishments and not his current form

Did you see his fight vs Murray Pactard? Did you see his injury vs Chavez? Do you realize this is a guy whose 40 and his most valuable asset was his athleticism and activity?

I know this relates back to Pacquiao somehow but I just don't understand how your brain works


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> Paul Williams-Cotto would've been interesting. Who knows, nobody really fought Williams but Martinez did. Not once, but twice. P-Will probably would've out-hustled the little guy if he could've taken his best shot.


How interesting would Pavlik vs Cotto have been?


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

MAG1965 said:


> I don't know. Pavlik was overrated a bit. He did well when guys would go to war with him and he would land a punch and change the fight momentum, but he could be outboxed. He would seem too big for Cotto.


I know what you mean but Pavlik was way too fuckin big for Cotto and he would more than likely stop him. Cotto is obviously the better technician of them but Pavlik was a monster at the weight.

Be interesting to see what Cotto does next. Maybe go for a softish defense first before fighting GGG this time next year. Both fighters are with HBO so there is no fuckin reason why that fight dosent happen now.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

The one day of doing what the girlfriend wants to do(when a major fight is on) and this is what happens. Fuck me.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Dillyyo said:


> Way to skewed. Sergio came out cold and got caught. He never recovered and neither did his legs. It would be the same fight as before except Floyd might try to move more instead of playing on the ropes.


Sergio hands were down and his head was stuck frozen in the air. Sergio's been hittable but he looked real bad tonight. His hands looked slow too. Way slower than Cotto. And he's been feasting against slower MWs. When it became apparent that Cotto could punch good enough and his hands were that much faster, combined with his superior skill, timing, and Martinez's ailing body & age. It was a perfect storm. You've got be a fool to think Cotto would stop Mayweather...


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> How interesting would Pavlik vs Cotto have been?


Not very in my opinion...from the standpoint that Kelly Pavlik from the Miranda/Taylor fights, sparks him the fuck out. That said, I get what you're saying and I think it'd be fun as hell to watch. Maybe Cotto could pull a rabbit out his hat, but chances are slim in my opinion.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Capaedia said:


> He made a very nice adjustment in turning Miguel so he could jump in and lock up his left arm instead though.
> 
> Sergio made it to the 9th because of his ring IQ and heart. His punches bothered Cotto less than Mayweather's did.


Yeah, but doesn't Sergio usually like moving to his left more than his right. It may seem counter-intuitive, but if your opponent's biggest threat is the left hook it's not completely unmerited strategically. The funny thing is in close quarters Martinez seems more inclined to escape to his right, but this just lead to him running into Cotto's best weapon.


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> Yeah, but doesn't Sergio usually like moving to his left more than his right. It may seem counter-intuitive, but if your opponent's biggest threat is the left hook it's not completely unmerited strategically. The funny thing is in close quarters Martinez seems more inclined to escape to his right, but this just lead to him running into Cotto's best weapon.


He would did it to Chavez a lot too, bump him off balance with the shoulder or screen his movement with a punch and then escape to the right.

But yes it was a flaw of his anyway. Roach and Cotto would have prepared for that and they deserve credit for putting focus on it, but even this version of Sergio was quick and savvy enough to neutralize and duck under it a few times, or hit him with the left and then get out.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> Sergio hands were down and his head was stuck frozen in the air. Sergio's been hittable but he looked real bad tonight. His hands looked slow too. Way slower than Cotto. And he's been feasting against slower MWs. When it became apparent that Cotto could punch good enough and his hands were that much faster, combined with his superior skill, timing, and Martinez's ailing body & age. It was a perfect storm. You've got be a fool to think Cotto would stop Mayweather...


I agree. My guess is that Sergio came out cold because once he got his knees going, he probably couldn't slow down (ringwalk/introductions) without his knees getting tight or stiff. This maybe led to him to not warm up as much as he should and Cotto caught him with a beautiful hook. I know Sergio was degrading, but I had no idea he was this bad. He needs to consider retirement unless he honestly knows that he was caught cold because something inhibited his normal warm up process.

Also, I never said Cotto would beat or ko Floyd. I said it would just be like last time or maybe even easier for Floyd. He had Cotto buzzed pretty good at the end of the first fight.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> How interesting would Pavlik vs Cotto have been?


I think an alcoholic Pavlik beats Cotto. Probably stops him. Gander is looking like an idiot with his x-y-z reasoning. Styles matter in boxing.

Martinez was clearly on the decline/detoriated. Hate throwing the word shot out there but it looked awful. The 1st round couldn't have helped.
I thought Murray beat Martinez in his last fight, too. However, I think Martinez might've been a good style matchup for Cotto. At least the Roach version of Cotto. Martinez relies so heavily on his reflexes and athleticism. Cotto's great timing proved important. It was shocking how much faster not of foot but of hands he was to Martinez. He looked physical stronger, too. The Jab also proved to be a far overlooked aspect of this fight I think. What do you think MW? Better version of Martinez win? It would be a close fight. No blowout for Sergio, regardless. But Cotto could've been a bad matchup, stylistically, too.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yes because this is the first time the bookies up the odds on a shot fighter based off of his previous accomplishments and not his current form
> 
> Did you see his fight vs Murray Pactard? Did you see his injury vs Chavez? Do you realize this is a guy whose 40 and his most valuable asset was his athleticism and activity?
> 
> I know this relates back to Pacquiao somehow but I just don't understand how your brain works


Its the Calzaghe-BHop legacy enhancement logic:


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Capaedia said:


> He would did it to Chavez a lot too, bump him off balance with the shoulder or screen his movement with a punch and then escape to the right.
> 
> But yes it was a flaw of his anyway. Roach and Cotto would have prepared for that and they deserve credit for putting focus on it, but even this version of Sergio was quick and savvy enough to neutralize and duck under it a few times, or hit him with the left and then get out.


Yeah, I can picture that a few times now that you mention it. Martinez had trouble bending, though, thinking about this last fight. Cotto being smallish didn't help. Martinez having to try to dip against a small guy. It seemed like Martinez couldn't slip one shot if his life depended on it. All those MWs would so much slower than Cotto that his deterioration only looked more amplified, and regardless of weight Cotto is no powder puff puncher.



Dillyyo said:


> I agree. My guess is that Sergio came out cold because once he got his knees going, he probably couldn't slow down (ringwalk/introductions) without his knees getting tight or stiff. This maybe led to him to not warm up as much as he should and Cotto caught him with a beautiful hook. I know Sergio was degrading, but I had no idea he was this bad. He needs to consider retirement unless he honestly knows that he was caught cold because something inhibited his normal warm up process.
> 
> Also, I never said Cotto would beat or ko Floyd. I said it would just be like last time or maybe even easier for Floyd. He had Cotto buzzed pretty good at the end of the first fight.


I know you didn't. I was agreeing to you by responding to your response of his. I can see how that got misinterpreted, though. My bad.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Martinez off to the hospital. NO press conference for him


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Roach -- "I lost to Martinez with Chavez but this time I had the right guy."

Is this Roaches way of calling out Chavez??? We know Roach loves his mind games


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

watching golpe a golpe. chavez (sr) said it. "we saw the worst sergio martinez tonight, and we saw the best miguel cotto tonight"


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> Roach -- "I lost to Martinez with Chavez but this time I had the right guy."
> 
> Is this Roaches way of calling out Chavez??? We know Roach loves his mind games


Just being straight. You could speculate differently if he said it just pre-fight but if he said it again then it's pretty damn confirmed he's knocking Chavez's work-ethic. He did it during an interview or a 24/7 recently.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

TSOL said:


> watching golpe a golpe. chavez (sr) said it. "we saw the worst sergio martinez tonight, and we saw the best miguel cotto tonight"


The most succinct you could put it.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

aahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> Just being straight. You could speculate differently if he said it just pre-fight but if he said it again then it's pretty damn confirmed he's knocking Chavez's work-ethic. He did it during an interview or a 24/7 recently.


Yeah Roach knows Cotto is a good fighter. no one can compare the quality of fighter Cotto is. A 4 time champion to Chavez.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

although I still think Chavez would be just too big for Cotto.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Listen to the Sergio fans, if his knee was not up to the job he should of pulled out. Martinez was never that good glad cotto destroyed him


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Cotto looked like a good middleweight tonight. He has the strength and workrate to be a middleweight


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Man I feel bad for Martinez after this fight.

He was a very good champion for this era. Time for every champ to pass it on and live with his legacy.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Man I feel bad for Martinez after this fight.
> 
> He was a very good champion for this era. Time for every champ to pass it on and live with his legacy.


Agreed, it was a fight where I hate to see either lose.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cotto(e) is taking that belt and running. No way does he actually compete at MW.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Man I feel bad for Martinez after this fight.
> 
> He was a very good champion for this era. Time for every champ to pass it on and live with his legacy.


I enjoyed Martinez's reign very much. I didn't want to see him lose but I had to hope for it. He was one of my favorite active fighters. Marquez, Cotto, Hopkins, then Martinez. I always rooted for him and loved his performance against Chavez. Sad he had to go out like that, especially in front of his loyal fans that showed up at MSG, but at least his conqueror was plenty worthy.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> Cotto(e) is taking that belt and running. No way does he actually compete at MW.


I think he will compete. I just hope no catchweights where he compromises the sport of boxing to give money to a promoter. Promoters own the sport, which is a shame. I think Cotto will defend his title. I think he will have a tough time holding onto it with a middleweight who will make him fight.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> I think he will compete. I just hope no catchweights where he compromises the sport of boxing to give money to a promoter. Promoters own the sport, which is a shame. I think Cotto will defend his title. I think he will have a tough time holding onto it with a middleweight who will make him fight.


He didn't even let a small-ish MW in Martinez come in at the full limit. I think Catchweights are gonna be part of any fight at MW with Roach in his corner. These big boys are gonna have to drain.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> He didn't even let a small-ish MW in Martinez come in at the full limit. I think Catchweights are gonna be part of any fight at MW with Roach in his corner. These big boys are gonna have to drain.


to me catchweights are legalized cheating. The whole challenge of moving up and winning a title is that you are fighting a bigger guy with skills, and the skills it takes to beat him will be different -and more versatility will be needed to earn that title. When they do a catchweights you take away the skill needed to beat them. You make earning a belt at a higher division easier so it is not as much of an accomplisment. On paper it is the same, but there should be an asterick. What does it mean then? It will diminish boxing in the end, as it has. Cotto had one pound catchweight right? Sort of small, but psychologically it means something.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> to me catchweights are legalized cheating. The whole challenge of moving up and winning a title is that you are fighting a bigger guy with skills, and the skills it takes to beat him will be different -and more versatility will be needed to earn that title. When they do a catchweights you take away the skill needed to beat them. You make earning a belt at a higher division easier so it is not as much of an accomplisment. On paper it is the same, but there should be an asterick. What does it mean then? It will diminish boxing in the end, as it has. Cotto had one pound catchweight right? Sort of small, but psychologically it means something.


Sergio's team felt it was to piss Sergio off. We'll see. If he fights a Barker or Murray next, we'll know for sure whether he plans to reign at MW with catchweights. But in all honesty, I think he's going after big money fights, like Canelo, Floyd rematch, etc.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> Sergio's team felt it was to piss Sergio off. We'll see. If he fights a Barker or Murray next, we'll know for sure whether he plans to reign at MW with catchweights. But in all honesty, I think he's going after big money fights, like Canelo, Floyd rematch, etc.


I am all for Cotto winning the middleweight belt if he wins it legit, and if he fights those guys without a catchweight. Leonard started this catchweight stuff and people see no problem with it. I don't get it. It is a conscious weakening of a fighter who normally fights at that weight, because his opponent is not naturally as big? Well,how on earth can that fight be for a title at a specific weight. Make it a nontitle bout. And if they need an evening of the playing field, don't fight at that weight.


----------



## No Fear (May 28, 2013)

The last time an Argentinan took a beating like that was 1982.


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

:happy


----------



## freelaw (May 20, 2013)

Well, good Sergio didn't take on Golovkin instead... And Cotto better stays away from him too.

PS. I don't think Cotto has enough tatoos. So much space left, he looks like covered with bald spots or something.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 39 - 34 Cotto
> 
> Martinez doesn't know what to do with that left hook and it seems like every time it lands high he loses his legs.
> *That said cotto looks like shit as well, its just he is fortunate that he is with Sergio*


:rofl


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> He didn't even let a small-ish MW in Martinez come in at the full limit. I think Catchweights are gonna be part of any fight at MW with Roach in his corner. These big boys are gonna have to drain.


That pound was the difference tonight :yep

But for real, i think he will at least fight some quality fighters, maybe not GGG, but Cotto has never been scared to fight quality opponents, and i don't think that will change now. Hopefully he'll do that without catch weights.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

thehook13 said:


>


badass photo. that's a picture perfect painting bruh!:bbb


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I had Cotto winning every round.
In the first round I realized I was rooting for Sergio. 

Sergio still a warrior


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Sergio looked shot since the first round...was pretty obvious to see his knee was not 100%..dude really showed his age last night..

With that said, mad mad props to Cotto for doing what he had to do, and putting on an excellent performance...Felicidades, Puerto Rico....you guys finally got a champ after a bit of being with no champs...and y'all have one to be really proud of! :good


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

so how about that andy lee - john jackson KO






dropped, lost every round, then boooom. :bbb


----------

